# fair price for this timber wolf TW5 36" logsplitter



## ant (Nov 7, 2011)

Timber Wolf Log Splitter


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 8, 2011)

ant said:


> Timber Wolf Log Splitter



Assuming no repairs are necessary immediately, I would say definitely.


----------



## ant (Nov 8, 2011)

i called he said it was a 2001 year +- ..


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 8, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> Assuming no repairs are necessary immediately, I would say definitely.



I agree

If you can use the capabilities of the TW-5, $4000 for that machine is a very good price.

Take Care


----------



## ant (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## nparch726 (Nov 8, 2011)

no questions asked, I'd jump all over that


----------



## ant (Nov 8, 2011)

whats makes these so good? i called timber wolf today and they said new it was 7100.. i cant believe that..


----------



## ptabaka (Nov 8, 2011)

*tw5*

hi i have a tw6 love the lift and grate just a well built tool


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 9, 2011)

ant said:


> whats makes these so good? i called timber wolf today and they said new it was 7100.. i cant believe that..



Speed, power and reliability. I have the TW-7, but every timberwolf I have been around is built to impress. Do you pay more for equivalent paper specs compared to other brands? Yes, but you know when you buy timberwolf, you are buying top quality.


----------



## leon (Nov 9, 2011)

*TW-5 log splitter*

I have been very impressed with my Tmberwolf TW5-FC. 
I have the log lift and table grate and this is forever splitter for me. 

I will be adding fenders, tail lights, and a 6 way wedge for mine.

These log splitters are just like a Mercedes motor car, they keep thier
value for a long time. I would buy that log splitter real quick before its gone.


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are a few ads on CL right now:

_*timberwolf wood splitter - $6000 (upper bucks)*_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-29, 3:34PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


professional quality timberwolf splitter,,4 way wedge,adjustable height for wood split,,lift arm...honda powered,,tw5,,,home personal use,,,set up for trailer ball hitch ,,,no trades,,,have funds in hand 

and

_*Timberwolf Logsplitter TW-2 36 - $3295 (Pine Grove)*_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-19, 9:52AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Tw-2* 36" sells new for $4255 plus shipping. Logsplitter with 4way and table grate. To those who know Timberwolf no more explanation needed. Has approx 10 hours max on unit. We sold unit and customer upgraded to a bigger Timberwolf unit. Cannot beat this deal. 
There will be tax on price as well because we are a certified dealer. Call 570-345-6319 m-f 8-5pm no offers please. Unit is almost new. 

and

_*TW 5 Timber Wolf Log Splitter - $6800 (SJ)*_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-10-27, 10:38PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TW 5 Log splitter Timber Wolf..... "THE BEST SPLITTER YOU CAN BUY" This splitter is a 2009 TW 5 with a 11 horse Honda Motor. It has a 4 way and 6 way wedge. Auto cycle forward and return, log lift, chip separator, adjust you cut size by hydraulic wedge lift. This splitter will spilt approximately 2 cords an hour. As fast as you can feed this machine it produces firewood. I paid over 8500.00 for this machine last September...... This is a must see. Towable machine with no problems.

$6,800.00 firm. This machine can handle 100's of cords a year "NO Joke"..... The machine has every bell and whistle that Timber Wolf offers.....


----------



## ant (Nov 9, 2011)

I WENT OUT TO LOOK AT IT TODAY AND IT SURE IS A USED UNIT. 
there was play in the push plate like 1'' to the left and the same to the right. (timber wolf said to look out for excessive play)
looks like it was left out since the made the unit.. very weathered!
oil all over the place.. i worked him down to 3250 before i seen it providing that the unit is clean which it was not!
i took a look.. played with the push plate and told the guy i am not interested!


----------



## FrichKazzone (Nov 9, 2011)

I would say definitely.


----------



## leon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Timberwolf TW5*



ant said:


> I WENT OUT TO LOOK AT IT TODAY AND IT SURE IS A USED UNIT.
> there was play in the push plate like 1'' to the left and the same to the right. (timber wolf said to look out for excessive play)
> looks like it was left out since the made the unit.. very weathered!
> oil all over the place.. i worked him down to 3250 before i seen it providing that the unit is clean which it was not!
> i took a look.. played with the push plate and told the guy i am not interested!





Well,

I hope for your sake it is still for sale,
(and the owner is still willing to talk to
you)as all it needs a few hundred dollars work 
and the bronze Gibbs(wear plates), new 
hoses and posssibly repacking the cylinder
and a paint job in the off season.


You made big mistake atttemping to drive 
down the price and then passing on it 
entirely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:frown::msp_angry:


----------



## Vibes (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Timberwolfe TWP1. Its there base model machine. It really hasn't given me any troubles, but I haven't been entirely happy with it either. It came from the factory leaking in several spots. The dealer fixed that no charge. But the Honda motor thats on it is real finnicky. If you don't feather the choke and throttle just right when cold started, it stalls out. On a cold day if this happens, just put the cover on it and go watch footbal, cause it ain't startin. I've figured it out since then but theres always that what if it happens when I'm out in the woods 10 miles from the house. Like I said, for that kind of money, I would have expected better. I could have gotten an equal machine for a lot less. I could have gotten a better machine for less, and a much better machine for a little more. I know mines only a base model, and those bigger and better models might be a lot differant, but if the price struture broadens across there model line equally, then do your homework and check out other machines before you buy. There are better splitters out there that I have seen and ran, and for a much better price.

Check out the Swishers, Iron and Oak, Speeco, and American CLS. You'll find equal quality with better features and cheaper prices. JMO!!!


----------



## leon (Nov 10, 2011)

*timberwolf log splitters*



Vibes said:


> I have a Timberwolfe TWP1. Its there base model machine. It really hasn't given me any troubles, but I haven't been entirely happy with it either. It came from the factory leaking in several spots. The dealer fixed that no charge. But the Honda motor thats on it is real finnicky. If you don't feather the choke and throttle just right when cold started, it stalls out. On a cold day if this happens, just put the cover on it and go watch footbal, cause it ain't startin. I've figured it out since then but theres always that what if it happens when I'm out in the woods 10 miles from the house. Like I said, for that kind of money, I would have expected better. I could have gotten an equal machine for a lot less. I could have gotten a better machine for less, and a much better machine for a little more. I know mines only a base model, and those bigger and better models might be a lot differant, but if the price struture broadens across there model line equally, then do your homework and check out other machines before you buy. There are better splitters out there that I have seen and ran, and for a much better price.
> 
> Check out the Swishers, Iron and Oak, Speeco, and American CLS. You'll find equal quality with better features and cheaper prices. JMO!!!





About your log splitter; 

you need to pour some Sea Doam into the gastank and let it sit and then fire it up. 
It sounds as if you have vanish built up in the carburator.

I think you will find that you will have a very good motor after using Sea Foam.


----------



## greendohn (Nov 11, 2011)

sounds like your HONDA engine just needs a little attention...if tuned properly(sounds like yours isn't), it should start when it's zero degrees outside on the 1st pull. yeah, I "feather my choke" when it's cold outside. Mine has to be well over 10 yrs. old and I know it has very low compression,, I've put hundreds and hundreds of hours on it and it smokes some, but has never been hard to start. Back the winter of '09, when I first noticed she was smokin', I would of bet the ol' girl wouldn't make it thru the winter. I bought a spare one and it's still on a shelf..Good Luck..dohn


----------



## Vibes (Nov 11, 2011)

I run sea foam through it every time I know its going to sit for a spell. Yea I think I got one with a funky carb on it. I've been around lots of Honda engines and I know the are the cats azz, thats one reason I went with the Timberwolfe. If I recall,they came standard with the Honda. 

My point is more the fact that I could have gotten a way better machine for the same money. I found out after I bought mine that I could have gotten an American CLS with highway tires a log lift and fender flags with a Honda motor for around the same price. Timberwolfe reminds me of companies like Stihl, and Honda for that matter that are able to overcharge for there brandname.

I hear from one of my *** shops in my area that they are a real PITA to do business with also. He sold lots of TW through the years and was in very good standing with them. He had a fire at the shop and it wasa total loss. All the other manufacturers that he sells was very understanding and helpful to his circumstance and gave him up to 2 years to get back up and going. Not Timberwolfe They were coming after him after he missed a first payment. Needless to say, he doesn't sell there brand anymore.


----------

